# Unsaid: new cue



## lux (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi all,

here's a new cue stuff I worked on last days.

UNSAID

Thanks  

Luca


----------



## ComposerDude (Sep 22, 2005)

Luca, sounds great - nice themes and orchestration.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 22, 2005)

SUPERB! You use classic progression but its the slight variations that make it unique. 

Whenever i download a piece of yourse it gives it to me twice on one track, kinda weird. 

I did think the ending could maybe could be slightly different, i like that you end on on a soft note, maybe just sustain the last chord slightly longer. 

I really like the trumpet shake at I think 1:44 as well(is that from SAM?)

thats all i can think of, really neat piece, Im keeping it for future listens for sure! :D


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice work Luca! I really enjoyed this one


----------



## Jackull (Sep 22, 2005)

What can I say....very nice melodic piece. That's the 2nd piece in my Luc a folder which loads in itunes as Blues genre...hmmm. I'm sure you did not encode that as a Blues piece but maybe thats the encoder presets or my itunes. 

jackULL


----------



## IvanP (Sep 23, 2005)

Excellent second part!


----------



## lux (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks ComposerDude, Evan, Theo, Jackull and Ivan  .

Evan: thanks, yeah, my ending are usually a bit abrupt...
Trumpet shake is from Colossus (old quantum leap brass)

Jackull: I guess the blues thing is due to Audacity, the software I use for mp3 encoding.

Thanks

Luca


----------



## DPK (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice Luca !

The whole thing has a very nice human feel to it. The slight rubato playing of the clarinet at 0:26 is very affective. Great sounding samples and nice programing. Very dymamic.

Sorry I can?t give anything constructive, I can?t think of anything... 

What libs are the brass from? ..particularly the trumpet @ 0:46


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 23, 2005)

I like it - it has a very 'Americana' feel to it. First part could be any cue for 'A Spotless Mind' - very cool. Keep em' coming.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 23, 2005)

Best one I've heard from you to date - very nice writing and mockup! Very good my friend.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 23, 2005)

nice stuff Luca,

your mockups get better and better.


----------



## lux (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the nice words DPK, Rob, Fred and Craig!

DPK, all woods are from Philharmonik except runs, all brass are from Project Sam except shake trumpet note.

Thanks
Luca


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 23, 2005)

Indeed very nice composition... the mood change took me by suprise :D

The mix and production quality is also great...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 23, 2005)

Not much to add except nice cue. Well realized.
J


----------



## Niah (Sep 23, 2005)

What everyone else said :D


----------



## Ed (Sep 23, 2005)

I really really like this!! :D 

What are the strings sustains, harp etc from? Miroslav? They sound lovelly but they could sound better by putting some more release on them and doing some expression curves on the end of the notes, its only really noticable at the beginning. Miroslav has this kind of "sucking" sound if you arent careful.

Ed


----------



## lux (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks a lot Christian, Jamie, Niah and Ed.

Ed, strings are a mix of a lot of libs, Sonic implants, Advanced orchestra, Philharmonik (cellos and bass) and session strings. Harp is from Gold. Percussions are Gold and True strike timpanis and snare. Yeah, releases can be tweaked more in some parts.


thanks
Luca


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 23, 2005)

I like it...which is kinda rare.


----------



## lux (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks choco  

Luca


----------



## handz (Sep 24, 2005)

Really nice one Luca! I like changing mood. Very enjoyable. :!:


----------



## lux (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you Handz!

Luca


----------

